# Rexmax EBZ8500 Backpack Blower Rod Bearings



## CFPerformance86 (Aug 23, 2018)

My landscaper friend gave me 7 redmax ebz8500 backpack blowers in poor conditions. Managed to make 4 runners. I kept 1, gave 1 to my good friend. Sold 2. So i have 3 left. 2 needs rod bearings at the crank. They are "non servicable". You have to buy a crank and rod for 100...anyone know if there is a way around this?

Also got 2 weedwackers i cant get parts for also haha


----------



## Conquistador3 (Aug 24, 2018)

Not really much of option: just the time going into it makes it a no-starter to me... then there's the alignment issue and sourcing the bearings themselves. $100/crankshaft is a fair deal considering the nightmare this job can turn into. 
I do not dare to think how much those crankshafts would be here in Europe... provided you can find them as Husqvarna has played a number on the Zenoah/Redmax aftermarket service.


----------



## CFPerformance86 (Aug 24, 2018)

Since the blowers are junk right now. Im going to pull a crank when i have time and see if i can press the lower rod bearing out. See if i can get a replacement


----------

